# Speculation on the God-Emperor



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

someone on another thread suggested that the emperor could have tried to steer humanity away from religion so he could instill himself as a god. 
people will think this is false but i had a little idea.

All the primarchs had certain aspects of the emperors character but only some turned to chaos. well the reason for some turning could have been because the emperor had certain unsavoury parts to his character. he would have had to have been abit aggressive to think about taking over earth and then the galaxy, as a person with complete compassion would have tried all other means before just stampeding over everything. knowing full well that legions like angrons, perturbo, konrad curze and even say leman russ and a few other loyal primarch would just slaughter worlds, even before the heresy. then demanding that they follow the emperor or die then demanding tithes (something even horus was against).

i know that their was xenophobia before the heresy and malcador would personally mind torture the eldar to try and get info on the webway all for the emperor.
so with all these little points maybe the emperor wasnt so noble and just as we all thought. maybe these all to human traits were why some of the primarchs were able to be turned in the first place and everyone was being played by the emperor for his own benefit. in legion there is a comment by one of the cabal that says something like "your emperor has a appetite for bloodshed". 

maybe some of the shamon that turned into the emperor werent all nice and this could have lead to these character flaws and why he did not take over humanity when they had their golden age. maybe in letting them crumble he could have enforced the need for him to rule alot easier this way and with his physcic powers, forsore his rise to godhood and relished it. then abit like a tzeentch plot he steered everything for his own gain and got the result he was after. 

this could all end up a false statement but i hope to get abit of a discussion going and see what other people can add to it.


----------



## incrediblechap (Sep 5, 2007)

Indeed, this is a most engaging thread. As to the nobility of The Emperor, his ambitions are not dissimilar to those of our own 'Emperors', both present day and historically. That said, his ability to resist chaos, and in fact, to fight it directly, makes him not only unique but super human. Even so, there is nothing in the liturature that I have come across that indicates The Emperor is not suseptable to Chaos (ergo, immune), only that he has been humanity's champion in holding it back.

By extension, this would mean that the Primarch's themselves would be resistant, though not entirely immune to Chaos, and therefore could conceivable fall prey to its influence (which in fact occured). However, I would be remiss in not pointing out that The Emperor made a habit of keeping his Space Marine legions in the dark about his high level objectives- not the best of management strategies to say the least, and a breeding ground for resentment.

Hence, the natural resistance to domination by The Empire of many planets (not necessarily under the influence of Chaos), is a common theme in the liturature (most recently in The Killing Ground), and would explain much of what The Empire has had to deal with in terms of insurrection and rebellion. Of course, a state sponsored cult of worship can acheive the same ends as religion- absolute subservience- a requirement of The Empire.


----------



## primarchXI (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont think the emperor was a bad guy, i just think that he had an imperium to run and with all his focus on that forgot about spending time with his kids. and i always thought that the emperor shuned religion to keep people from worshipong the chaos gods.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't think the emperor's ambition was so focused on the means as it was the goal. The emperor sought a utopia for humanity and for humanity alone. It was a manifest destiny of the stars. Look at the manifest destiny that took place in the ole U.S. west. Natives and such were expunged all under this idea. Same ideas apply to what the emperor is trying to do. He feels it's humanity's right to rule the stars and he'll achieve that by any means necessary. But as alpha legion knew, utopia is ever only an ideal and never practically obtainable. Hence, the small character flaws in some of the primarchs became their eventual downfall to chaos. Remember, though, how the primarchs fell to chaos. They misinturpreted the emperor's actions and the chaos gods fed off of it.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Makes sense to me. However, as the Primarchs eachdemonstrated one of the Emperor's traits, could anyone list the traits the Traitor Primarchs had?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Personally I believe in the star child. I also think the emperor is totally insane. With the minds of so many shamans rolled into one, his head is a bit overfull. When the star child shows up it'll answer a lot of Qs.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Horus-The emperors ambition to conquer
Angron- Bloodlust
Magnus- Psyker capabilities
Fulgrim- Taste for the fine arts
Alpharius- Secretive nature/ thirst for knowledge
Perturabo- Knowledge of siege warfare
Konrad Curze- Psychological warfare and terror
Vulkan- Technical knowledge 
Roboute Guilliman- Discipline and organization
Leman Russ- Rebellious nature
Rogal Dorn-stubbornness 
Sanguinius- Not sure which one to pin-point. From what I've read, they say that out of all the primarchs, he was the one that most embodied the emperor all-around. 

The rest I have no clue about really, haven't read enough fluff to say. Also, these are just my guesses as to the major part of the emperor that each primarch received.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Perturabo was sullen, and depressed, from what I've read. His bitterness at having to fight out endless seige wars while other Legions won glory and honor on the front lines was what turned him to Chaos.

-Dirge


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

the lion - a good tactition


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> Horus-The emperors ambition to conquer
> Angron- Bloodlust
> Magnus- Psyker capabilities
> Fulgrim- Taste for the fine arts
> ...


Mortarion embodies morbidity and a fascination with death. Pre-heresy Lorgar is the beauty of religion post heresy is how bad religion can become. Corvax opened pandora's box so I guess that would be curiosity. Personally I think Fulgrim would have been hubris. I really don't know enough about Ferrus Manus to say what he would represent. Kahn was a lot like a good Genghis Kahn so take from that what you will. I don't know much about Johnson either but half of his legion defected to chaos so he kind of has a split personality almost but his legion is also incredibly determined to atone for the sins of their brothers so that could say something about him as well.

E: As for what I really think the Emperor's motives are/were I seriously think that everything was engineered to make the Imperium stronger through battle. Although he has done many a thing that warrants further investigation (eg keeping things from even Horus, ESPECIALLY his knowledge of the warp and the chaos gods).


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

peturabo _was_ deppressed because he and his legion had too do all the foot slogging.
I'm not quite sure what magnus's trait would be, but the psychic power was a flaw in the gene-seed.
Horus was ambition and charisma both.
I think Russ was honor because of the way the space wolves are related to norse culture, and honor was important to them.
Corax was stoic and intellingent.
that's all I really knowk:


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Horus had the Emperors charisma/charm/personality. He was the Emperors favored child because for the longest time he was the only child. And much like a first born son, when the Emperor left him to go back to Earth to work on the Golden Throne, he felt betrayed. From dialogue in the first two heresy books you can gather that Horus may have spent as much as 100 years with the Emperor before they started finding the other Primarchs. That gave him a special connection.. while the other Primarchs didnt get all that alone time and were mostly just leading their legions and of course spending time with the other Primarchs. Horus didnt have ambition at least none that I could see. 

Magnus was the one who was to smart for his own good. He only wanted to help (no matter the cost) and in the end it cost him his planet and ultimately his legion.

Sanguinius was perfect *note I did not say perfectionist*. According to Horus everything he did was perfect (read the first 2 books for this). Horus often wished the Emperor made Sanguinius the Warmaster. It was often remarked from many places that he was the greatest fighter of the Primarchs. If he hadnt been tired from fighting a certain asshat daemon/bloodthirster he probably would have wooped Horus on his battle barge.

Ferrus Magnus was the idea of progress from technology. Remember he was always building bigger and better things at his forge. He made Vulkan his ultimate gun and he made Fulgrim his great sword.

Angron was rage. All he needed was a reason to mad and something to take it out on. It was well known that he felt jolted at Horus being made warmaster.

Lion El'Johnson was about mistrust. He didnt trust people and it cost him half his legion and ultimately his planet. Had he not shunned those he left at Caliban things might have gone very differently. Though some believe he was attacked for possibly staying neutral during the Heresy.

Roboute Guilliman was a dyed in the wool military obsessive compulsive everything in its place order freak. This man knows how to make a plan for EVERYTHING. Not that Im biased or anything but I think the Emperor made a mistake in not making this guy his Warmaster. After the Heresy he should have taken over the Imperium rather than leading the piddly ass High Lords deal with it but oh well..

I dont think I need to say anything else about the Primarchs.. onto the Emperor.

The Emperors biggest mistake was not telling people the truth about the Warp. Probably because he feared exactly what happend. Once certain types of people learn about it they worship it thereby feading it and making it stronger. The Emperor knew everything about the warp/chaos. He wanted to defeat it and take things back to the way they were before he was born where people lived in harmony with the warp. He knew the only way to do that was to wipe out psykers and to weed humanities reliance off them including navigators. Most people dont know that the Golden Throne was nothing more than an entrance into the Webway. When Magnus sent his urgent message across space and directly into the Emperors mind he did so using special spells/magiks which broke barriers in the Webway portal allowing the warp to spill in. Even with the combined might of his Custodians and the Sisters of Silence he was unable to hold chaos back and so using all his might he closed the portal. Thats the reason he needs to stay on the Throne is to keep the portal closed. Malcador the Sigillite sacrificed himself so that the Emperor could take care of Horus. That the Emperor could stop Horus and his heresy was nothing. What is killing him is keeping the portal shut with 95% of his psychic power and using the other 5 on the Astronomicon and helping people. Also this is why psykers are sacrificed.. mostly to feed the Astronomican.. thanks Malcador for that brilliant idea.. And lets all give a big round of applause to Magnus for screwing the pooch for disobeying the Emperor and screwing all his plans royally with his "warning".


----------

